# Chaos vid -



## Duva (Sep 9, 2008)

I think videos should defently count as artwork, and heres mine. Posted it a while ago on youtube, made it when i got bored one night 
FOR CHAOS 
(Btw throw a comment in the actual vid if you like  ) Makes me feel good to know that people enjoyed the vid - or tell me what i should do better next time =)


----------

